# using reliance mobile phone as a modem



## nikhil (Mar 7, 2005)

hey how do i use my reliance mobile handset as a modem...it's a samsung n191 how much faster is it compared to a regular dial up modem? is it as fast as a broadband connection(mtnl's 256k broadband connection)...will this mtnl broadband ever spread out to other states? has it arrived yet in u.p.? i think bharti has offered similar speeds at lower price.....am i right? i don't really know if it's widely available through out india yet?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2005)

well go to www.relianceinfo.com to know whether ur handset sopports it or not.....

well the speed of a CDMA connection would be 144 kbps (max) though through R Connect u will get around 80-90 kbps.....

about MTNL.... well in Maharastra its MTNL.... but else where its called BSNL..... go to www.bsnl.co.in to see & download their aplication form..... 

about Bhanrti vs BSNL go to www.broadband.org.in to compair all the rates.....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> how much faster is it compared to a regular dial up modem? is it as fast as a broadband connection(mtnl's 256k broadband connection)...


Hmm, no it will be faster than dial up and slower than 256 mtnl plan. Around 100kbps connection.



			
				nikhil said:
			
		

> will this mtnl broadband ever spread out to other states?


Hmm.., yes, it was first launched here in chennai and i am on DATAONE   



			
				nikhil said:
			
		

> i think bharti has offered similar speeds at lower price.....am i right? i don't really know if it's widely available through out india yet?


Yes, AIRTEL has launched the same 256kbps, 1gb tr. rate rs. 500 plan, but it will be avialble only for the area where dataone is launched   
There plan starts from rs. 350. 

Airtel has it's service where it has their fixed telephone connections. 6 circles only.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 8, 2005)

reliance connectivity depends upon your area...  it works differently even in areas 2-3 kms apart.... also n191 is supported.. u can get the usb data cable for very cheap... i think *khandu* sells these data cables...


----------

